# World Series Game 7



## moviequeen1 (Nov 1, 2017)

This years World Series between LA Dodgers and Houston Astros goes the distance,Game 7 will be played tonight in LA
I've watched a couple games,they have been exciting to watch,though I couldn't stay awake for the games that went to extra innings.
Its great that the series hasn't been boring like in previous yrs.
Joe Buck had mentioned this was the first time since 2000,the 2 teams with the best record in baseball were playing against each other
I expect tonight's game to be a 'nail biter' Sue


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 1, 2017)

This has been an exciting series. I hope tonight's game is a close one.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 1, 2017)

I think this has been the best World Series ever.  I'm really looking forward to game 7.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 2, 2017)

We won it!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2017)

From June 2014 ..... the guy who wrote that back in 2014  has been asked for lottery help ...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats to the Astros for winning their 1st title as World Series Champs,beating LA Dodgers 5-1.
What a perfect present for Houston after what Hurricane Harvey did to most of the city this summer. Sue


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 2, 2017)

Congratulations to the Astros !


----------



## terry123 (Nov 2, 2017)

moviequeen1 said:


> Congrats to the Astros for winning their 1st title as World Series Champs,beating LA Dodgers 5-1.
> What a perfect present for Houston after what Hurricane Harvey did to most of the city this summer. Sue


 Yes, we needed it, Sue!


----------



## neotheone (Nov 5, 2017)

Kind of rotten for  Dodger's pitcher Yu Darvish to give up a home run to the Astro's player(Gurriel) after having been mocked by Gurriel with a racial slur, in game 3.


----------

